# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Buikkrampen

## J. meisje

ik begin me een beetje zorgen te maken: 
vorige week hebben mijn vriend en ik onveilige seks gehad, hij heeft zich al lang laten testen op soa's en 't was de eerste keer voor mij, dus dat is geen punt, daarnaast slik ik de pil dus alles zou goed moeten zijn..
die week erop zou mijn stopweek zijn, maar met een introductiekamp op komst besloot ik deze week over te slaan en direct aan de volgende strip te beginnen - dit bedacht ik mij eigenlijk 12.5 uur te laat, nu mag je met microgynon 30 de pil 12 uur te laat innemen, maar zou dat halfuurtje ook uitmaken?!
in de gebruiksaanwijzing stond verder als je t elaat was met innemen en die week ervoor seks had gehad dat je advies van de dokter moest vragen, nu vraag ik dit advies eerst hier...
verder kreeg ik gisterennacht heel erg last van buikkrampen, het leken wel spieren die zich totaal verkrampten, net onder mijn ribben iets aan de rechterkant (voor mij dan), hebben meer mensen hier last van, of zit hier iets waar ik last van zou kunnen hebben of moet ik mij zorgen maken en de dokter bellen  :Confused:  

ik ben nu 5 dagen weg, maar ben erg benieuwd naar jullie reacties, bij voorbaat dank!

groetjes mij

----------


## mailtruusje

De pil beschermt in de meeste gevallen erg goed, maja.. in dit geval weet ik het ook niet zkr.. die buikrampen hebben denk ik niks te maken met een evt zwangerschap, want dan zou je het lager moeten voelen denk ik. Maar kheb er weinig verstand van dus ik raad je aan toch naar de dokter te gaan. Ga anders naar een online dokter?? En maybe een zwangerschapstest??

succes ermee!! sterkte!

----------


## Mortat

Net onder je ribben, maar dan iets naar rechts. Maak je geen zorgen over een zwangersschap  :Smile:  Waarschijnlijk heeft dat eerder iets van doen met je darmen, ik heb daar ook vaak last, het is net de kromming van je dikke darm. Als je er vaker last van hebt kun je voor de zekerheid even langs gaan bij de dokter, maar die doet er ook niks aan meestal (bij mij nooit tenminste), die zegt hooguit dat je meer bruin brood moet eten (vezelrijker) en meer drinken.

----------


## Gast blossum

ik heb plotseling buikkrampen niet overdag maar s avonds als ik na bed ga 
heb dan ook het gevoel of ik dagen achter elkaar buikspieroefeningen heb gedaan en kan geen houding meer aannemeen waar door ik al 2 nachten heel slecht slaap kan ieman mij hier iets over vertellen

----------


## sarah

Hallo
Ik heb sinds vanmorgen ook hevige krampen in mijn buik, stopt niet. Ik denk dat het vanuit mijn maag komt maar heel zeker weet ik het ook niet, de ene keer voel ik het lager de andere keer weer hoger...
Ik heb daar nu al de hele dag last van en aangenaam is het zeker niet!!
Afwachten wat het morgen zal zijn, hopelijk zal ik mijn slaap kunnen vatten vannacht..
Ik vraag me af wat dit zou kunnen zijn??
Groetjes, Sarah

----------

